# Weaving- Dish towels on my Ashford



## Rhonda61

This is my first posting to this forum,though I've posted in the knitting section many times. 
I'm am thrilled that someone told me about it.

I have a 32" Ashford, Rigid Heddle Loom and also a 8" Sampleit Ashford Rigid Heddle. I really do not care for the 8". I like the concept, but its so small the heddle hits the bottom of the loom, so it's hard to work with. 

Here's a picture of some dish towels I did on my loom....


----------



## shepherd

I seems almost sacrilegious to do some beautiful work like this on DISH TOWELS! I would never want to use them!


----------



## mama879

Welcome to our topic. Your towels are very pretty. Makes it hard to use them. I have a Kromski 32" RH have made some dish towels to along with a shawl and some table runners also a pocket book. Enjoy the topic and have fun. Many posts here on weaving you can go back and take a look.


----------



## Rhonda61

shepherd said:


> I seems almost sacrilegious to do some beautiful work like this on DISH TOWELS! I would never want to use them!


You are so sweet!!!! My new hero!!!! Thank you so much for your sweet comments!!! 
????


----------



## Rhonda61

mama879 said:


> Welcome to our topic. Your towels are very pretty. Makes it hard to use them. I have a Kromski 32" RH have made some dish towels to along with a shawl and some table runners also a pocket book. Enjoy the topic and have fun. Many posts here on weaving you can go back and take a look.


Thank you! I have done some searching and have seen many beautiful projects that people have made...


----------



## nellig

I would definitely only use them as eye candy, displayed prominently in my kitchen. They are so nice.


----------



## Cdambro

Welcome to this topic. I am learning spinning but love to see what the weavers are making. Your towels are just gorgeous! I don't think I could use them for dishes. Lol. A display only.


----------



## Rhonda61

nellig said:


> I would definitely only use them as eye candy, displayed prominently in my kitchen. They are so nice.


Thank you so much!! ????


----------



## Rhonda61

Cdambro said:


> Welcome to this topic. I am learning spinning but love to see what the weavers are making. Your towels are just gorgeous! I don't think I could use them for dishes. Lol. A display only.


Thank you!!! ???? I would love to teach myself how to spin, one day. ???? It looks pretty complicated, and I'm not sure if I could do it!!!


----------



## Spooly

The dish towels are very nice. Your weaving looks wonderful.


----------



## Reba1

Oh my, those are beautiful. I look forward to seeing more of your weaving.


----------



## betty boivin

Beautiful towels! I am planning to weave so e up on my 45 in floor loom for xmas gifts. Kids asked for them, i plan to use cotolin , a d use up so e of my linen stash. Happy weaving!!


----------



## Lsay3

Beautiful. I love the pattern. I'm going to try pattern next time. I recently finished (2)100% cotton towels. I used 2 10 dent heddles and the cotton was organic 8/2. I've washed them 4 times in hot water. They look really nice and feel soft but.... they don't absorb water. What did I do wrong? I enjoyed making them and have another multil color set I'm in the process of sleighing on the loom. This will be my last set with a double heddle if they don't absorb water. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## kybrat

I was just thinking the same thing! LOL Lovely work!


----------



## FiberQueen

Beautiful! Your edges are great! As for using the towels, they are wonderful to use and if they get stained, just make more.


----------



## mama879

Lsay3 said:


> Beautiful. I love the pattern. I'm going to try pattern next time. I recently finished (2)100% cotton towels. I used 2 10 dent heddles and the cotton was organic 8/2. I've washed them 4 times in hot water. They look really nice and feel soft but.... they don't absorb water. What did I do wrong? I enjoyed making them and have another multil color set I'm in the process of sleighing on the loom. This will be my last set with a double heddle if they don't absorb water. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> Thank you.


Did you use fabric softener. That takes away from the absorbness ( Not a word) It puts a film on your towels if you did wash in warn water with a bit of soap and put it in the dryer.


----------



## Rhonda61

Lsay3 said:


> Beautiful. I love the pattern. I'm going to try pattern next time. I recently finished (2)100% cotton towels. I used 2 10 dent heddles and the cotton was organic 8/2. I've washed them 4 times in hot water. They look really nice and feel soft but.... they don't absorb water. What did I do wrong? I enjoyed making them and have another multil color set I'm in the process of sleighing on the loom. This will be my last set with a double heddle if they don't absorb water. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> Thank you.


I'm not sure why that aren't absorbing water. When I first started using my towels, I did notice they didn't absorb too well. After a few washings though? They are fine.

I will say this, mine do not absorb as well as the dish clothes you purchase. ????


----------



## Babalou

Welcome, Rhonda! They are very pretty patterns. I have some friends who are shocked when I use my towels. I can't hang all of them around the house ????


----------



## Williesied

HI, I have a 20" Schacht rigid heddle. Would like to make some hand towels. Are you willing to share your pattern. Would also need the materials you used. Thank you in advance. Willie


----------



## not enough yarn

Your towels look more like art than just a towel. Beautiful!


----------



## lovey

:sm24:


----------



## BirchPoint

Beautiful towels and patterns! Hopefully they will absorb more as they wash and wear. Did you use mercerized cotton? I think that process takes some of the absorbing quality out of the cotton. By all means use them, and enjoy them! You used two heddles, correct?


----------



## AiLin

They are beautiful!


----------



## Rhonda61

BirchPoint said:


> Beautiful towels and patterns! Hopefully they will absorb more as they wash and wear. Did you use mercerized cotton? I think that process takes some of the absorbing quality out of the cotton. By all means use them, and enjoy them! You used two heddles, correct?


Thank you!!!! No, I only used 1 Heddle in these. I used the waffle pattern, I believe. I used the 3/2 cotton and you are correct they are more absorbent the more they are washed and used. I gave these to my sister...


----------



## BirchPoint

So, could you explain the waffle pattern? Write it down?


----------



## brenda m

Your towels are lovely, so why not use them, and practice makes more of them. I like to experiment with the patterns from Jane Patricks' Weavers Idea Book. I even used the heavy peaches and cream cotton from Wal Mart on the sample it to make some towels/burp cloths for my great nephew's baby. The 7/8 inch width is just right to fit over the shoulder. So play with your yarn and looms. And Birchpoint, there are waffle patterns listed in Jane Patrick's book.


----------



## Lsay3

Of the 4 times they were washed, my husband did the towels one time and he did put fabric softener in the wash. Is it better to use a linnen/cotton blend?
Thank you for the response.


----------



## Rhonda61

Lsay3 said:


> Of the 4 times they were washed, my husband did the towels one time and he did put fabric softener in the wash. Is it better to use a linnen/cotton blend?
> Thank you for the response.


I have never done a linen/cotton blend. I have used the Perle Cotton and then the 100% cotton. Out of those 2, I like the 100% cotton more... 
Maybe some one else that knows a little more than I do can help.. ????


----------



## BirchPoint

I've used cotolin - a linen cotton blend. I like it alot. Also, as I said previously, pearle, or mercerized cotton is made in such a way as to take some of cottons' absorbing qualities away. Yes, pearle cotton is shiny, and holds dye better, but for drying cloth, it's not as good as unmercerized, or 'plain' cotton thread.


----------



## Lsay3

Thank you for the tips. I suspected that 100% unmercerized cotton was the best. I've hand knit with Pearl Cotton and it does not wick away moisture. Do you think the size of the yarn matters? I've only used 8/2.


----------



## Rhonda61

Lsay3 said:


> Thank you for the tips. I suspected that 100% unmercerized cotton was the best. I've hand knit with Pearl Cotton and it does not wick away moisture. Do you think the size of the yarn matters? I've only used 8/2.


Again, I'm not sure.. ( not much help, am I?? ????)

I like the 3/2 unmercerized cotton, for my towels, dishcloths and the like. It's thicker than the 8/2. I usually buy mine from the Woolery. They have some good pricing usually. ????.


----------



## mama879

I use unmercerized to I think it is more absorbent I also like 3/2 Little thicker to. I have have used both 8/2 and 3/2 in one towel with great results.


----------



## JuneB

I really like those... they came out great love those colors too


----------



## kwharrod

Your towels are truly lovely. I like to way you combined the colors.


----------



## Rhonda61

kwharrod said:


> Your towels are truly lovely. I like to way you combined the colors.


Thank you so much!!! I have hard time combining my colors so that the look right.


----------



## wordancer

Lovely, use and enjoy!


----------

